# article: Autonomous plane takes off with passengers, cargo



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://www.zdnet.com/article/autonomous-plane-takes-off-passengers-cargo/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.zdnet.com/article/autonomous-plane-takes-off-passengers-cargo/



















" Government" thought Asbestos was a Great Idea too.

FREE WILL.


----------

